# Our Tuscan Bathroom



## latelifebiker (Mar 21, 2011)

If you didn't see the links in my post under "Introductions," here's the saga of our many months of work on our master bath.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vmxBYIO0Fc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO-ulu8IYmE&feature=related


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for letting us in on the odyssey, and in a very entertaining way (side job as a voice over announcer?). Well done!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I have the exact same trim tile in my house. Great job. dorf dude...


----------



## Rock8Reno (Mar 21, 2011)

Entertaining, well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------

